# Hobby Lobby Clearance



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday to pick up some "I love this cotton" yarn which is on sale. After I made my selections I went to their books hoping to find something good and found they had some of their books on clearance. I found "The Big Book of Socks" which the normal price is $24.95 for $8.95 cents. Needless to say I snatched it up. Now I have no excuse for not trying to make socks.  They also had several baskets of yarn on clearance. I picked up 4 balls of yarn for socks at half price. Had several things to do last night so I didn't get to start on a pair of socks but plan to start tonight.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like a road trip to me!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't realize they were a "Christian store," as a Christian bookstore might be - heavily funded, geared to Christian values, etc. Unusual for a chain type store. Guess even the music they play is "Christian!"


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

nitnana said:


> I didn't realize they were a "Christian store," as a Christian bookstore might be - heavily funded, geared to Christian values, etc. Unusual for a chain type store. Guess even the music they play is "Christian!"


Yes. That is why the stores are closed on Sundays. And all the music they play is Christian.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

nitnana said:


> I didn't realize they were a "Christian store," as a Christian bookstore might be - heavily funded, geared to Christian values, etc. Unusual for a chain type store. Guess even the music they play is "Christian!"


"Heavily funded?????" By whom? All of the Christian stores I know of are self-supporting retail operations that depend on sales to show a profit.

The onlly exceptions I know of are the stores that are part of a cathedral or Diocesan headquarters or stores run by convents or monasteries.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nitnana said:


> I didn't realize they were a "Christian store," as a Christian bookstore might be - heavily funded, geared to Christian values, etc. Unusual for a chain type store. Guess even the music they play is "Christian!"


Yes, there are several threads here on the forum about H.L. If you are interested go to top of page and type in hobby lobby, and pick a thread.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday to pick up some "I love this cotton" yarn which is on sale. After I made my selections I went to their books hoping to find something good and found they had some of their books on clearance. I found "The Big Book of Socks" which the normal price is $24.95 for $8.95 cents. Needless to say I snatched it up. Now I have no excuse for not trying to make socks.  They also had several baskets of yarn on clearance. I picked up 4 balls of yarn for socks at half price. Had several things to do last night so I didn't get to start on a pair of socks but plan to start tonight.


Don't you love a good sale! Hope your socks are going well. I wish I had a Hobby Lobby near by.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I was in Hobby Lobby yesterday and their clearance bin/shelf is full of different skeins of yarn.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

cindye - where do you type in? Confused - thanx!


----------



## Ms Goldie (Jan 15, 2013)

for being a "Christian" store, they buy into the commercialism of Christmas by having Christmas items and décor in the stores in JULY. They by-pass the guilt by saying they have to do that for crafters....hmmm - fully decorated items???


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Found out - duh!!!!! Laughing at myself - .


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

It is my understanding that Hobby Lobby is not affiliated with a specific denomination but like the founder of Chic-Filet (sp?) the founder believes in the sanctity of life and family. Both owners believe closing on Sunday is keeping the"Sabbath Day" holy and allowing employees to have a day of rest with their families. Both have been under fire and need our financial support and prayers. Hope I am not violating a Forum rule -just think that the customer service of both organizations are examples that a lot of other chains could imitate. Just my thoughts...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

All craft stores have holiday crafting items available several months prior to the actual holiday so crafters can get started on their holiday projects. It's a good thing if you like to get your holiday projects done before the holiday rush starts.
I've been shopping at AC Moore, Michaels, etc since they first opened and it has always been that way. Makes it much easier to be ready when the holiday rolls around.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Found out - duh!!!!! Laughing at myself - .


And I'm kicking myself for not saying click on search, then type in Hobby Lobby! Just one of those days!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Ms Goldie said:


> for being a "Christian" store, they buy into the commercialism of Christmas by having Christmas items and décor in the stores in JULY. They by-pass the guilt by saying they have to do that for crafters....hmmm - fully decorated items???


I guess you're right:? ........any Christian store owners should be PROHIBITED FROM selling any Christmas items. Seriously??????

The month of the year is irrelevant. Commercialism is commercialism!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sooo jealous! When Hobby Lobby has a clearance whew!! I was visiting my daughter in Lawton, OK, a few years ago and dropped in to the Hobby Lobby there. I ended up borrowing a suitcase to bring home all the yarn I bought!! We don't have one here where I live - closest is a couple hours away. :-(


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

newborn knitter, my sentiment exactly. In this world today we need more Hobby Lobby's and Chick-filas.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

reborn knitter said:


> It is my understanding that Hobby Lobby is not affiliated with a specific denomination but like the founder of Chic-Filet (sp?) the founder believes in the sanctity of life and family. Both owners believe closing on Sunday is keeping the"Sabbath Day" holy and allowing employees to have a day of rest with their families. Both have been under fire and need our financial support and prayers. Hope I am not violating a Forum rule -just think that the customer service of both organizations are examples that a lot of other chains could imitate. Just my thoughts...


I am with you. I love my Hobby Lobby and commend them for being closed on Sundays. That is the way I remember life. Most everything was closed on Sundays for families. I miss those days. I rarely shop on a Sunday on purpose. I do Saturdays and Mondays. I also love listening to their music when I shop. It is so soothing.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you ever noticed how much religious themed items they carry? so rare.

A few weeks ago i was in Hobby Lobby and the music (no words) was to How Great Thou Art'. I found the words being played in my head!

I've also noticed the last few years Hobby Lobby takes out full page ads featuring quotes about 'In God We Trust'. I'll attach it, if anyone is interested in viewing. 
http://www.hobbylobby.com/holiday_messages/holiday_messages.cfm


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi so excited . i hear a hobby lobby is coming across the street from me. i can't wait


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm rather surprised that anyone would take offense in this group about a yarn store featuring Christmas items now. There are already questions re: Christmas needlework gift ideas in here. It takes time to create works of art of any kind.


----------



## Mindy25 (Jun 2, 2013)

I love and respect Hobby Lobby for what they do for my home and my heart.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Great find. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I am with you. I love my Hobby Lobby and commend them for being closed on Sundays. That is the way I remember life. Most everything was closed on Sundays for families. I miss those days. I rarely shop on a Sunday on purpose. I do Saturdays and Mondays. I also love listening to their music when I shop. It is so soothing.


I remember when I was young you couldn't even get gas on Sundays, for the most part. Almost everything was closed. I will have to check out the sale at hobby lobby!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

One of the shops selling cross stitch kits, etc. sells Christmas kits all year long. Not a problem to me as it would take me several months (knowing me even years) to complete say a Christmas stocking kit.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sadly there is not a Hobby Lobby near me but I find out where the clearance area is in a store. I get a lot of the things I put in my swap packages that way.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Even Christians decorate their homes. They might not buy Santa Claus or the Easter bunny but they can buy anything they want to in the stores. And Hobby Lobby is in business to succeed. Anyone can shop at a Hobby Lobby and get what they want or need for their crafts and home decoration. They have departments dedicated to religious items and not a single item that would be offensive to anyone. 

Carol J.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

KnitWare said:


> I was in Hobby Lobby yesterday and their clearance bin/shelf is full of different skeins of yarn.


I am trying to stay out of Hobby Lobby until after I move. I want to learn how to make socks, but have no time till I retire.
My town just got a Hobby Lobby in May.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday to pick up some "I love this cotton" yarn which is on sale. After I made my selections I went to their books hoping to find something good and found they had some of their books on clearance. I found "The Big Book of Socks" which the normal price is $24.95 for $8.95 cents. Needless to say I snatched it up. Now I have no excuse for not trying to make socks.  They also had several baskets of yarn on clearance. I picked up 4 balls of yarn for socks at half price. Had several things to do last night so I didn't get to start on a pair of socks but plan to start tonight.


Thanks on my way there today hopefully mine has a similar sale


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Hobby Lobby is a good craft store and I do like their yarn. I just wish I didn't have to drive 2 hours to get to one. All craft stores are putting out the Christmas stuff to get in on the "I need to get started now" thinking. They are businesses, so need to catch as many customers as possible as soon as possible.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

To some people, Christmas is a secular holiday, not a religious holiday. It is a time to focus on peace, love and giving and being with family and friends. I have no problem with a "christian" store selling Christmas crafts.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think most craft stores start putting out Christmas craft supplies in July, and it makes a lot of sense. We're all so busy that for some if we didn't start now we wouldn't be finished by Christmas...LOL! 

It's kind of like Target here in Colorado having swimsuits for sale when it's 10 degrees, and 4" of snow on the ground, it took some getting used to for this FL gal, but now I think nothing of it, or the fact that it's now 90-100 degrees and they're displaying winter coats!

So the bottom line to me is if you find it offends you, then you have two options: stay out of that part of the store or shop online...JMHO.


----------



## sandy124 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was rised in a time where ALL store were closed on Sunday and it worked out fine with a little planning. Every family needs family time and in our world I think we don't do that enough.


----------



## sandy124 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was rised in a time where ALL store were closed on Sunday and it worked out fine with a little planning. Every family needs family time and in our world I think we don't do that enough.


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

I have enjoyed shopping at HOBBY LOBBY for several years. Just this week I got some fabric for outdoor cushions and a great buy on some yarn. I have to travel an hour to get there but always consider it worth the trip. 
As many others have said, I admire their closed Sunday policy as well as Chick Filet's. It was nice in days past that Sundays were a special day for rest and family. If we really think about it, do we need to be able to shop 7 days a week......aren't 6 days enough? 
We could actually make this change in our lives....one woman and one family at a time. No legislation! Just arrange our lives so we do most of our work and all of our shopping in the 6 other days of the week. Then on Sunday, we have a day to relax and plan more family and friend activities.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

The hobby lobby in Hagerstown had 10 shopping carts full of clearance yarn when I was in on Wednesday.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

How about us here at KP. I just participated in "Christmas in July" swap and thought it was great fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I believe that Hobby Lobby is owned by the Mormon church, at least that is what i have been told by someone who has relatives in the mormon church.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Salsafina said:


> I believe that Hobby Lobby is owned by the Mormon church, at least that is what i have been told by someone who has relatives in the mormon church.


http://www.hobbylobby.com/our_company/our_company.cfm


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

go to the following address for a coupon good till the 13th
http://hobbylobby.com/weekly/weekly.cfm?page=1&menu=1


----------



## Lily2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hobby Lobby has its values and therefore its policies - like being closed on Sundays. Ms Goldie, in this PC world (politically correct) why are you being critical of them? Many people start their Christmas shopping and projects in July. I know people who start shopping in January for the next Christmas.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

They are pretty much a regular store. I go to mine often, and never remember hearing "Christian" music.
They just aren't open on Sunday.

I remember when I was little, being bored, because none of the stores were open on Sunday.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

sandy124 said:


> I was rised in a time where ALL store were closed on Sunday and it worked out fine with a little planning. Every family needs family time and in our world I think we don't do that enough.


I agree with you. Sunday's really should be a day for church and rest


----------



## gulfcoastBarb (May 20, 2011)

I totally agree!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

My DH stopped in our Hobby Lobby to buy a dowel and he was amazed at how big their stores are. Once I can get around on my own 2 feet I will have to pay them a visit.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Hobby Lobby is not owned by the Mormon church. It is a Protestant organization that promotes Jesus Christ as our Savior. They have full page features in our newspaper showing the birth of Christ and at Easter time his resurrection story. Beautiful artwork and so meaningful. Their stores are always well stocked and reasonable in pricing. The clearance racks are good buys and I think I will go to ours today and see what they have to offer in yarn sales.

Carol J.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Ms Goldie said:


> for being a "Christian" store, they buy into the commercialism of Christmas by having Christmas items and décor in the stores in JULY. They by-pass the guilt by saying they have to do that for crafters....hmmm - fully decorated items???


That is not true. My SIL was a floral designer. She had to create bazaar items in the summer. Hobby Lobby is just catering to those crafters working on items for sale in Fall Christmas bazaars. If she had waited till September or October to begin making wreaths, swags and table pieces, she couldn't have created her stock.

Your anger towards Christmas crafting is evident. Are you sure it isn't Christmas itself that causes it?


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

Not to change the subject but where did you find your avatar. Barbara


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Hobby Lobby and Chick-fil-a are both great places. Ii applaud them for standing up for God and our country.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

reborn knitter said:


> It is my understanding that Hobby Lobby is not affiliated with a specific denomination but like the founder of Chic-Filet (sp?) the founder believes in the sanctity of life and family. Both owners believe closing on Sunday is keeping the"Sabbath Day" holy and allowing employees to have a day of rest with their families. Both have been under fire and need our financial support and prayers. Hope I am not violating a Forum rule -just think that the customer service of both organizations are examples that a lot of other chains could imitate. Just my thoughts...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> Hobby Lobby and Chick-fil-a are both great places. Ii applaud them for standing up for God and our country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I remember (back in the Ice Age) when New York State had "Blue Laws"(?) that didn't allow some stores to be open on Sundays. You also couldn't buy beer before Noon on Sundays. Amazingly, we all survived!!! LOL!!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Just my two cents' worth...who cares what "affiliations" Hobby Lobby has? They are entitled to believe (or not to believe) whatever they want. What matters is that they are a legitimate retail operation. I, for one, would love to work there.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Try Texas! In the '60's the State finally allowed drug stores to be open on Sunday, but they could only sell certain items, not everything they carried.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Since I go to Church on Sat., my Sabbath, I would like to have the opportunity to shop at HL on Sunday, but I think they are a great store to value their employees over profit, and give them the chance to be at home with their families. Now that I'm retired, I can shop whenever I want, but before, it was a little difficult. The chicken place is closed on Sunday, but they do have "staff meeting, and training" on Sunday, so I don't respect them as much as HL


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

reborn knitter said:


> It is my understanding that Hobby Lobby is not affiliated with a specific denomination but like the founder of Chic-Filet (sp?) the founder believes in the sanctity of life and family. Both owners believe closing on Sunday is keeping the"Sabbath Day" holy and allowing employees to have a day of rest with their families. Both have been under fire and need our financial support and prayers. Hope I am not violating a Forum rule -just think that the customer service of both organizations are examples that a lot of other chains could imitate. Just my thoughts...


 :thumbup:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

And here's my two cents worth as well: I worked in a store that was owned by people who were Jewish. I never had any problem selling Jewish-themed items even though I'm Catholic. I was raised to respect all faiths and am grateful to see there are stores that do the same. 

I have a question though...Why is it acceptable to bash Christians? When you read the snide comments about Christians, consider how you would feel if you inserted Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, liberal, progressive, or right/left wingers into the statements you see printed about Christians/Catholics? Not the same, is it?

Okay, time for me to get off the soap box.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> And here's my two cents worth as well: I worked in a store that was owned by people who were Jewish. I never had any problem selling Jewish-themed items even though I'm Catholic. I was raised to respect all faiths and am grateful to see there are stores that do the same.
> 
> I have a question though...Why is it acceptable to bash Christians? When you read the snide comments about Christians, consider how you would feel if you inserted Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, liberal, progressive, or right/left wingers into the statements you see printed about Christians/Catholics? Not the same, is it?
> 
> Okay, time for me to get off the soap box.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> And here's my two cents worth as well: I worked in a store that was owned by people who were Jewish. I never had any problem selling Jewish-themed items even though I'm Catholic. I was raised to respect all faiths and am grateful to see there are stores that do the same.
> 
> I have a question though...Why is it acceptable to bash Christians? When you read the snide comments about Christians, consider how you would feel if you inserted Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, liberal, progressive, or right/left wingers into the statements you see printed about Christians/Catholics? Not the same, is it?
> 
> Okay, time for me to get off the soap box.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> I have a question though...Why is it acceptable to bash Christians? When you read the snide comments about Christians, consider how you would feel if you inserted Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, liberal, progressive, or right/left wingers into the statements you see printed about Christians/Catholics? Not the same, is it?
> 
> Okay, time for me to get off the soap box.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> I agree with you 100%.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too! I'm tired of religious bias(as well as racism!)....we all have the same ultimate goal.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Isn't it funny in this politically correct world how fast a simple thread can go in different directions? This started out with a hint to save money at Hobby Lobby. It has morphed into a religious and critical discussion of Christmas commercialism.
I guess my two cents is this, Hobby Lobby is NOT a Christian store. It's a craft store owed and run by Christians whose faith influences a strong moral standard and love of the USA. That's a good thing!

If you don't like what they do, such as a a store playing Christian music, then stay out of the Lobby! I think it's admirable that a store like Hobby Lobby keeps is values and if they choose to be closed on Sunday to encourage their staff to have family time and church/temple time, then that's also admirable. They are losing sales and it's their choice to do so as a business. 
They also give a lot to charity. I would support them more if we had one locally, but we don't. When I get to one, I definitely go in and browse. That's the beauty of a free country. JMHO. 

I wish everyone on this forum Happy knitting, no matter where we go, or who we choose to support. It's all about deals on where to get good yarn! LOL


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

KnitWitConnie,

You are quite right. Sorry for getting us off topic. It really _is_ about the yarn, the needles, hooks, books & patterns...and all the wonderful people that make up this forum.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Wasn't my intent to scold anyone, just to remind! 
And I love your quote!



maur1011 said:


> KnitWitConnie,
> 
> You are quite right. Sorry for getting us off topic. It really _is_ about the yarn, the needles, hooks, books & patterns...and all the wonderful people that make up this forum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I stopped at Hobby Lobby to see if they had yarn for sale, they did but it didn't look like anything I would take home. Nothing I could use but I got an hour's exercise in a pleasant place to be. Always fun to walk around Hobby Lobby.

Carol J.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Isn't it funny in this politically correct world how fast a simple thread can go in different directions? This started out with a hint to save money at Hobby Lobby. It has morphed into a religious and critical discussion of Christmas commercialism.
> I guess my two cents is this, Hobby Lobby is NOT a Christian store. It's a craft store owed and run by Christians whose faith influences a strong moral standard and love of the USA. That's a good thing!
> 
> If you don't like what they do, such as a a store playing Christian music, then stay out of the Lobby! I think it's admirable that a store like Hobby Lobby keeps is values and if they choose to be closed on Sunday to encourage their staff to have family time and church/temple time, then that's also admirable. They are losing sales and it's their choice to do so as a business.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Holleyhock (Jul 8, 2013)

We don't have a hobby lobby in our town - probably saving me some money.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Could someone tell me if "I love this cotton" yarn is sold exclusively at HL? New knitter needs to know. Thanks


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, under the brand name Yarn Bee. It is exclusive to Hobby Lobby.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

My Hobby Lobby also has much yarn marked down. Usually this is discontinued colors. Walmart also has a lot of their yarn marked down.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Mary Angela said:


> I have enjoyed shopping at HOBBY LOBBY for several years. Just this week I got some fabric for outdoor cushions and a great buy on some yarn. I have to travel an hour to get there but always consider it worth the trip.
> As many others have said, I admire their closed Sunday policy as well as Chick Filet's. It was nice in days past that Sundays were a special day for rest and family. If we really think about it, do we need to be able to shop 7 days a week......aren't 6 days enough?
> We could actually make this change in our lives....one woman and one family at a time. No legislation! Just arrange our lives so we do most of our work and all of our shopping in the 6 other days of the week. Then on Sunday, we have a day to relax and plan more family and friend activities.


Well said.
:thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I am delighted to tell you that Hobby Lobby has opened a new store right near me. Can't wait to shop there. Heard from members of this board that HL yarn is very nice. I am also a quilter and am interested in their fabrics.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

In order to have enough Christmas merchandise for the season, stores have to order early. The stuff starts to come into the corporate warehouse this time of year. They don't have enough room to store it there(550 stores). So it gets sent out to the stores where they have limited storage space, too. The only place to put it is on the sales floor. So we get Christmas in July(sometimes, June). Well, you know, people start buying it as soon as it's put out. 
This holds true for swimsuits, winter coats, etc.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

One of the nice things about working at Hobby Lobby was Sundays off. There was only one mandatory working Sunday, and that was when we were getting ready for inventory; it would have been impossible to do that with customers everywhere! Another nice thing was -- I opened up my pay envelope one day to find I'd received a 25-cent raise; the slip inside explained that it was to help offset the cost of fuel (which at that time was skyrocketing). At another time, we received word that all full-time employees were getting a raise to at least $10 per hour. The owner said God had told him his full-time employees should be making at least that. It was a nice raise for me -- $2.25 per hour! I may not agree with all of the Greens' philosophies, but it was a pretty good place to work and is a wonderful place to shop!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sounds like you have a couple of days all planned out! Have fun!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great Bargain. I want to get that book.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Are there any Hobby Lobby stores in Virginia. Michael's carry yarn but no needles and A.C. Moore is just as bad but more expensive.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> Are there any Hobby Lobby stores in Virginia. Michael's carry yarn but no needles and A.C. Moore is just as bad but more expensive.


http://hobbylobby.com/StoreLocator/Search?latitude=37.4315734&longitude=-78.65689420000001&location=+Virginia&distance=9999


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

What a beautiful cat. Is it a Sphynx? Kind of hard to tell fom the avatar.


----------



## pleasantlywarped (May 2, 2013)

I found a few skeins of Vanna White on sale the other day that I will pair it up with another color to crochet a baby blankey for an expecting co-worker. There were also several skeins of pink and red Red Heart yarn in addition to sock yarn(not half price but at reasonable price. I was limited in funds to buy any more. I have a lot of yarn at home to use anyway. I just love a good sale. HL store being Christian, I find it interesting as the clerks do not always talk to you or all that friendly, they just give you an undeserving glare" I am no criminal" I jsut like to browse aand shop for yarn I have no business buying. LOL!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Lyn in IL said:


> What a beautiful cat. Is it a Sphynx? Kind of hard to tell fom the avatar.


If you're referring to me, yes she is a sphynx. Solid blue and a real sweetheart!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

As for the employees, you can't always get good help. Just as you can't always get good customers. I was continually shocked and very saddened at the theft that occurred in the store -- under my very nose, even! That is one of the reasons I eventually quit the job; it depressed me to see what people did. (And you wouldn't believe what the college boys did in the restrooms.)


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Our Hobby Lobby in Adrian Michigan is expanding into an old Sears store building in the mall. Supposed to stay open during the changeover in August. We are expecting big sales.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes I bought a Christmas pickle decoration from a bushel basket out on the floor last week.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Every Sunday morning when my husband opens the paper, I wait to get to the Hobby Lobby ad. I immediately rip out the little 40 percent off coupon and stick it in my purse so it will be with me next time I get near H.L. They even honor outdated coupons. I used to get computer coupons too. I know a sock knitter (old machine, demonstrator) who will go in with coupon for one ball of yarn and husband comes in door next for another ball of yarn with another coupon. because her socks take 1 1/2 ball yarn and she takes orders she has to fill. Luckily for her she lives closer to HL than I do. Store clerks tell me whole families will do that too.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ms Goldie said:


> for being a "Christian" store, they buy into the commercialism of Christmas by having Christmas items and décor in the stores in JULY. They by-pass the guilt by saying they have to do that for crafters....hmmm - fully decorated items???


Maybe you are not familiar with the term "Christmas in July"? A lot of stores are taking advantage of this.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> Yes I bought a Christmas pickle decoration from a bushel basket out on the floor last week.


 Love the Christmas Pickle tradition. 
They are building a Hobby Lobby finally here near me in Sacramento and I can't wait! Up til now I have had to travel 30 minutes to Stockton. My goodness, Christian or not, they have more craft and sewing [crochet/knitting] supplies than Michaels and Ben Franklins. Jo Ann's isn't even close.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought our old Hobby Lobby store was very large, but people say that when they move into the old Sears store at one end of the mall it will be even bigger. the old store has the most convenient and appreciated bathrooms in town, I can always depend on it even if it is at the very back of the store behind picture framing and cake decorating. Unfortunately, they had their apparently homeless following which hung out near the dumpsters behind the store and came from nearby trailers. Maybe the move to the mall will somehow attack this problem. They will be right behind McDonalds and near intersection of two major highways. right near Meijer, too. Easy draw for people from northern mid Ohio too.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

GOOD ! We certainly get more than enough of the unsavory and shallow values these days. I'm glad to see a company state right out that their values are Christian. Mine are too.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

There are more than enough prohibitions against Christians already, and apparently none on any one else. 
That's discrimination, and unconstitutional. 
Let's get off the bashing, please.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> There are more than enough prohibitions against Christians already, and apparently none on any one else.
> That's discrimination, and unconstitutional.
> Let's get off the bashing, please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

hmmm, time to spend my gift card.


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

AMEN SISTER :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

rosemarya said:


> Are there any Hobby Lobby stores in Virginia. Michael's carry yarn but no needles and A.C. Moore is just as bad but more expensive.


I think there is 1 in Fredricksburg- not close enough to me to make it worth the trip :-(


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

My closest Hobby Lobby is 30 miles away (I live in a small rural town) but their "I Love This ______" yarn is worth the trip, when I can. I agree with them. I love that yarn, too, whichever fiber or weight. 

I prefer shopping in the almost local store, but when I just can't, I order from them online.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

What's wrong with commercialism? Without it we wouldn't have the amazing range of products available today. Yes, the Holidays are overdone, but don't you like finding special decorations for each holiday in the stores, or the materials to make them?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> What's wrong with commercialism? Without it we wouldn't have the amazing range of products available today. Yes, the Holidays are overdone, but don't you like finding special decorations for each holiday in the stores, or the materials to make them?


I agree. I don't get upset at the commercialism either. There's a time for shopping, so it's pretty handy, as you said. And there's a time for family and reflection. That usually comes after the stores are closed anyway. Commercialism doesn't stop anyone from enjoying a bit of peace and reflection, or spending fun times with their family members...unless they have spoiled their family with too much spending. If they have, that's their own fault.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

reborn knitter said:


> I think there is 1 in Fredricksburg- not close enough to me to make it worth the trip :-(


There is also a store in Danville, VA


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm a little behind in my daily KP newsletters, but I also picked up some yarn from the baskets. One Homespun that caught my eye to make a scarf and three skeins of Red Heart Pink for a Breast Cancer awareness prayer shawl. It was my lucky day.
DotS


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

its real nice to support stores we like and the mission or vision or morals of the store is always important for us to know to chose where our $$ goes -i'll support a Jesus fan store any day more than a ____? store and like to have that choice . i'll have to check it out -thx
if i may say if i am ashamed of my God then he;ll be ashamed of me -pray for the boldness of the book of acts , ya


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

immunurse said:


> I guess you're right:? ........any Christian store owners should be PROHIBITED FROM selling any Christmas items. Seriously??????
> 
> The month of the year is irrelevant. Commercialism is commercialism!


your right the month the year and Sunday or not commercialism is commercialism. and as far as i see it any Christian store owners should no be probhibited from selling christmas items but should comitt thier faith one way or another, either open on Sunday and sale their Christams items or not sale them and be closed on Sundays. who are they kidding they aren't thinking of their employees having a day of rest with their families they dang well know those employees have to work like a dog to do the house and yard work that didn't get done during the week. if they are so concerned about about treating they're employees as God intented them to they would have a 2 day week-end. Besides are they and you sure Sunday is the 7th day is Sunday? many believe that Saturday is the day of rest and if they don't have any of those people who believe that the 7 day of rest is Saturday as employees i think they might be predujests (excuse my spelling never claimed to know how to spell correctly). What Would God Think of That???


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Cheeny, I don't understand why a Christian should not sell Christmas decorations in his store. We celebrate Christmas. Maybe for different reasons than others, but we like our houses to look good for our Lord's birth celebration, too.
As to Mr. Green's closing his stores on Sunday: I like it! 
You know, he pays his employees better than most. The full time people get $13 an hour and part time $9. At my store, we get a 2 day weekend every other week. How many other businesses do that? Saturday may be a day of rest for some others, but Mr. Green isn't a member of their religion. Also, there is no place on the application that asks a person's religion and it's never mentioned at any time. I hope this answers your concerns. It really is a good place to work. They care about their employees.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

trolleystation said:


> I am delighted to tell you that Hobby Lobby has opened a new store right near me. Can't wait to shop there. Heard from members of this board that HL yarn is very nice. I am also a quilter and am interested in their fabrics.


I saw some great fabrics at the store in Holyoke MA when I was there a while ago. Regretfully, I haven't had a chance to get back there but now that it's on my mind, I'll try and get there soon.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

cheeny said:


> your right the month the year and Sunday or not commercialism is commercialism. and as far as i see it any Christian store owners should no be probhibited from selling christmas items but should comitt thier faith one way or another, either open on Sunday and sale their Christams items or not sale them and be closed on Sundays. who are they kidding they aren't thinking of their employees having a day of rest with their families they dang well know those employees have to work like a dog to do the house and yard work that didn't get done during the week. if they are so concerned about about treating they're employees as God intented them to they would have a 2 day week-end. Besides are they and you sure Sunday is the 7th day is Sunday? many believe that Saturday is the day of rest and if they don't have any of those people who believe that the 7 day of rest is Saturday as employees i think they might be predujests (excuse my spelling never claimed to know how to spell correctly). What Would God Think of That???


Is there anybody on KP who can decipher this gobblegook?????


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Judithlynn said:


> Cheeny, I don't understand why a Christian should not sell Christmas decorations in his store. We celebrate Christmas. Maybe for different reasons than others, but we like our houses to look good for our Lord's birth celebration, too.
> As to Mr. Green's closing his stores on Sunday: I like it!
> You know, he pays his employees better than most. The full time people get $13 an hour and part time $9. At my store, we get a 2 day weekend every other week. How many other businesses do that? Saturday may be a day of rest for some others, but Mr. Green isn't a member of their religion. Also, there is no place on the application that asks a person's religion and it's never mentioned at any time. I hope this answers your concerns. It really is a good place to work. They care about their employees.


----------

